# Assistance requested in algae identification



## Rstephens (Jan 21, 2016)

I am hoping somebody on this forum can identify the algae (if it is algae) that is growing in my tank. I am hoping with proper identification I can begin the proper treatment regimen. Your help is greatly appreciated!!!!

Here are the details.

I have a 54 gallon corner aquarium, South American biotope, planted with various Amazon Swords and a Cabomba. The tank has been running for about 5 weeks now. All water quality parameters are normal (0 NH3, 0 NH2, PH 6.5, low NO3, low PO4, very soft water). The substrate is a mix of black humate and flourite and I have been supplementing with Flourish and Flourish Excel at manufacturers recommended dosage. The light is a Marineland Aquatic Plant LED (2240 Lumens, 6500K, 10 hours/day). Filter is a Eheim Professional 3 UltraG160. Water temp is 77° F. Tank was initially filled with Poland Springs water but last two water changes have been with RO/DI water, which will continue.

After about week two, this brownish/green blob began to grow primarily in the Cabomba. I have shown the knowledgeable folks at my LFS and they said they have seen nothing like it before and wondered if it was even an algae. I searched the pics in the Algae ID section of this forum and in books and other websites and I haven't found anything to match it either. To date I have been removing it by hand (comes off rather easily by twirling it around my forceps, using a turkey baster, or just in the suction tube when doing my water change (~25% every week)). The plants themselves are thriving, sending out runners and new leaves rapidly.

FYI, not sure this is germane to the problem, but a few days after the algae bloom on the Cabomba, I started to notice a fish die off (no change in water quality readings), slowly at first (one fish every couple of days), and eventually losing all fish (all varieties of tetras, 3 ottos, 3 electric blue rams, 4 hatchets) in one 5 day period. The only fish that have survived are my 3 Sterbai Corys who look quite healthy. I did notice ich on some of the tetras and hatchets (not all of them), but was hesitant to treat having a planted tank and worrying the treatment may kill my plants.

I am hoping the algae can be identified so that I can start the correct treatment (less light? less supplements? amano shrimp? remove the Cabomba?, other? add UV?).


----------



## sushant_sagar (Mar 13, 2015)

Doesn't looks like algae.I guess it's fungus, can be because of untreated wood.


----------



## Rstephens (Jan 21, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing sushant_sagar, although I boiled the driftwood for nearly 3 hours. 

Just an update, I added a dozen amano shrimp and they had the tank clean of all algae, even the blob in question, in 4 days. I know, amano shrimp are violating my south american biotope, but I am willing to accept that.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like hair algae to me. It can sometimes turn or grow brown. It will be very weak and easy to break apart when it turns this color almost like slime.

Just remove it manually until it stops coming back. Shouldn't take too many times to get rid of it.

Looks like it tangled one of your fish (top right in the first picture).


----------

